# Taarabt può tornare in Italia. Al Pescara



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano portoghese A Bola, l'ex rossonero Adel Taarabt a gennaio potrebbe tornare in Serie A. Il marocchino potrebbe approdare al Pescara che è alla ricerca di rinforzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Ricordo quelli che qua dentro si segavano co sto imbriagone..

E Pellegatti che faceva i servizi sul futuro del Milan guidato dal trio marocchino Ta-Ma-Ra (Taarab-Mastour-Rami)


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano portoghese A Bola, l'ex rossonero Adel Taarabt a gennaio potrebbe tornare in Serie A. Il marocchino potrebbe approdare al Pescara che è alla ricerca di rinforzi.


Il problema principale del Pescara è l'attacco...non la buttano dentro nemmeno per sbaglio...è li che si devono concentrare...e lascino perdere i mezzi giocatori come Taarabt...


----------



## mrsmit (1 Dicembre 2016)

Potrebbe essere un buon colpo per il Pescara, se mette la testa a posto è un buon giocatore che in quella squadra può fare la differenza.


----------



## Eziomare (1 Dicembre 2016)

A sprazzi e con la panza, ma e' l'ultimo ad aver acceso la luce a San Siro.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Dicembre 2016)

Son due anni che non vede il campo, non oso pensare in che stato di forma possa essere. Probabilmente tendenzialmente sferica con accentuato rigonfiamento equatoriale.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2016)

Ma non era quello che diceva che in Italia non avrebbe mai giocato in una squadretta!? Il fenomeno...


----------



## prebozzio (2 Dicembre 2016)

Tanto retrocedono lo stesso, ma almeno si divertono. Io ci metterei anche Adriano e Ronaldo, per fare una squadra di panzer.

(Comunque, metti Ronaldo nel Napoli e per me finisce il campionato in doppia cifra sicura).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2016)

Un Galliani con le mani slegate lo riprenderebbe subito. Seriamente.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Dicembre 2016)

Taarabt fa parte dei talenti sprecati. Avrebbe dovuto avere ben altra carriera.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2016)

A me sta simpatico, di certo non lo vorrei rivedere nel Milan sentendo le voci sulle sue reali condizioni, però non mi dispiacerebbe rivederlo in serie A. Gli faccio i miei migliori auguri nel caso torni in Italia.


----------

